# Everglades backcountry report, Flamingo 21-23 October



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Finally got a few bookings this past weekend and the snook were biting almost anything we tossed at them... With Eddie Wideman and Ross Martin aboard on Saturday we made the run across the interior out to the coast, near the Little Shark River. Lots of bait everywhere along the coast and we were into fish from the first cast there... I'll let the pics tell the story... 

Here's Eddie with a small snook, we caught and released a half dozen or so up to nearly 25" during the day with Ross and Eddie taking turns... We also found lots of small tarpon - but couldn't get a bite from them... At the end of the day we hit one last spot, switching to bait for the first time that day. Ross quickly hooked up on the biggest snook that day, measuring 1/4" over the slot at 33 1/4". That big girl had her picture taken and was carefully released...

Not to be outdone Eddie hooked up a gag grouper at the same spot that looked to be about eight pounds from the one look we got... That fish, after lots of back and forth finally found a submerged tree and that was all she wrote... I guess that's what we get for fishing next to a bunch of downed trees - but that's where the big snook and grouper hang out...

The next day I had Weston Williams and his dad aboard for two days. On Sunday it was a repeat of Saturday with small snook hitting both topwater lures and leadheads with Gulp tails. After a bit of tarpon fishing where small fish just ignored our offerings we made a run to a nearby river where we found some big slot snook that just attacked any lure worked by them. Here's our first nice slot fish, nearly ten pounds...

Not to be outdone, Weston quickly landed a second slot fish - and after that every fish was released. We hit several double headers that day as well...








The next day was more of the same with big slot fish (all of the slot fish were seven to ten pounds...) and more doubles... Here's our last slot fish...








We also finally got a double header that was small enough to pose for a photo...

Weston added a small goliath grouper that was bold enough to be biting right in the middle of all those hungry snook....

Me, I'm hoping that the FWC will finally loosen some of the protections that goliath grouper have enjoyed for nearly 30 years since they're well recovered everywhere in the 'Glades...

Since we're only a few months from Christmas this is probably a good time to mention that a gift certificate for a fishing trip might just be what your favorite angler is looking for.... contact me anytime for further info...

Be a hero, take a kid fishing!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the report! Glad to hear the fishing is going well down there.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Great report as always!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Enjoyed the report, thanks!


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for report bob. hope to fish on your boat again one day soon


----------

